# Potassium Products



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

Greetings,

I recently received my Soil test back, and I was pretty low in NPH but mostly Potassium. Are there any products available that can help ? Yard Mastery is out for the season on Sulfate of Potash.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Have you checked with Southern States? I have gotten it there some years ago. If they don't have sulfate of potassium, they might have muriate of potassium. You could check with Trinity Turf or Nutrien Ag. If you are low in magnesium too, K-Mag (also known as Sul-Po-Mag) has potassium and magnesium and sulfur. If you need phosphorus too, a balanced fertilizer like 10-10-10 would give you nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium.


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

Virginiagal said:


> Have you checked with Southern States? I have gotten it there some years ago. If they don't have sulfate of potassium, they might have muriate of potassium. You could check with Trinity Turf or Nutrien Ag. If you are low in magnesium too, K-Mag (also known as Sul-Po-Mag) has potassium and magnesium and sulfur. If you need phosphorus too, a balanced fertilizer like 10-10-10 would give you nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium.


I totally forgot about Southern States, I'll check them out, Thanks! Also, thanks for the other suggestions, I will definitely try those as well.


----------

